# When and where is the next TKAA meeting?



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Thanks in advance, Tim


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

The next TKAA meeting will be at Oceans East @ 6:30 on Wednesday July 20th


Robert


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Meeting*

Do you have to be a member to attend?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

No, I wasn't last time...but I was when I left!


It's only $15/year right now.


I'm sure Cory will give you the lowdown...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Reminder, The TKAA is open for anyone that fishes from a Kayak or Canoe. Or are thinking about fishing from one of the above.


Robert


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

YakandSurf said:


> Reminder, The TKAA is open for anyone that fishes from a Kayak or Canoe. Or are thinking about fishing from one of the above.
> 
> 
> Robert



Notice he said "fish", not "catch". Otherwise I'd be out in the cold.


----------

